# Is glycerin really needed?



## herman01 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys.. Capping is just so damn time consuming and I been looking at alot at some of the oral liquid recipes. I'm mainly gonna be messing with drol,var and winny. Can I just use everclear or is glycerin really needed? And when u say glycerin your talking bout vegetable glycerin?..I seen a small 2 oz bottle that just read glycerin in Hobby Lobby last night.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 17, 2013)

For dbol u onl need everclear...for the other s i have been using the thick childrens cough syrup....lol


----------



## zezazi (Oct 17, 2013)

what would you use for proviron / viagra


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dbol falls into clear solution w everclear only all the rest u stated will need the glycerin to make the crystals suspend long enough for u to draw ur dose...you dont need to use 50% everclear either w the exception of winny bc it will clump up w lil alcohol bt var viagra n cialis u can get away w 25% everclear n rest gylcerin


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 22, 2013)

1gallon of veg gylc is around 20-30$  and will last u forever


----------

